# gravel, glass, flint rocks etc. gatorskin hardshell vs. grand prix 4 season



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

Are the grand prix 4 seasons as flat resistant as the hardshell? or at least close?

Any experience with these in adverse conditions


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

2silent said:


> Are the grand prix 4 seasons as flat resistant as the hardshell? or at least close?
> 
> Any experience with these in adverse conditions


I've ridden Gatorskin Ultras to the threads several times without ever getting a flat. They are better than 4 seasons for flat resistance. There will be a big difference in ride quality between a hardshell and a 4 season. I use hardshells on my commuter and they are a lot like an Armadillo. 

I bought the 4 seasons because I wanted a nicer tire and they were available locally in 25mm. They wore well and were reasonably flat resistant. My overall choice of mileage tires with decent handling and comfort is still the Gatorskin Ultras.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

overall, I don't care about the mileage so much as the flat resistance. Although I'm sure they usually go hand in hand.

I won't be using these for every day riding- ideally just want something that is fast and isn't going to flat. I've used the gatorskins in the past and my brother has them on his bike and has been happy with them (although, he was shocked how much faster the bike felt with bontrager rxl)


----------

